# We Have Puppies On The Way...Part II



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

so, Kilt is eating very well and starting to get a belly....she's in her 5th wk, w/ the 25th- the 28th as prospective due dates......anyone want to play a puppy game?

how many pups-boys/girls
date and time of 1st born

i'm going out on a wild wind here and gonna say 12 pups-7 boys/5 girls w/ the 1st born at 10:28 pm 4/28 (believe me, i have no clue as to how many there are...x-rays aren't until the 22nd......i just have this awful suspicion that she's gonna pull a doozy on me )

Kilt and Astro....


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I will guess 11 pups total ... because that is my lucky number. I will guess 7 girls and 4 boys. 

EDIT: I forgot the date and time guess .... I say the 26th at 11:11am


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I will guess 9 pups. 6 girls and 3 boys.  As for time......11:23 pm on 4/27.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

7 pups, 4 boys/3 girls. 2:03a.m, the 28th.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

so, about 3 more wks to go....she is getting sooooo big....don't know if you can see it good or not, but this is her belly thus far...


























and she waddles


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm going to guess... 10 puppies! 6 boys, 4 girls.

Also, she is huge! Can't wait to see the little ones when they arrive!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

All i have to say she sure is beautiful 4 boys 5 girls the 28th


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

She is beautiful. Im going to guess 11 5boys 6girls.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

She's gorgeous! I'm so excited my feet have butterflies in them. Can't wait to see her babies' pictures!!!!

8 puppies-- 4 boys/4 girls; the 28th @ 4:13am.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

took Kilt in for a check yesterday (she worried me a bit w/ the way she was acting after just a bit of play)....at her ultrasound visit she was 40.9# (up about 2 from her visit right after the breeding) and her weight yesterday was 48.1#......and she is in her last trimester where the babies do the most growing.....she's gonna be huge!!!!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Um, 9 puppies 3 girls 6 boys. First born on the 30th, @ 3:29am


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

9 puppies, born on the 30th, with the first born at 3:33 am. 4 girls 5 boys.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

tirluc said:


> took Kilt in for a check yesterday (she worried me a bit w/ the way she was acting after just a bit of play)....at her ultrasound visit she was 40.9# (up about 2 from her visit right after the breeding) and her weight yesterday was 48.1#......and she is in her last trimester where the babies do the most growing.....she's gonna be huge!!!!


Holy Moly.. with a 7 month old human baby of my own... that makes me want to give her a back rub.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

goonmom said:


> Holy Moly.. with a 7 month old human baby of my own... that makes me want to give her a back rub.


yeah, she gets lootts of those plus belly rubs, complete body scratches (gentle on the belly, of course ) and massages....no jumping out of the van--"mom" does an assist....taking things as easy as can be w/ a Border Collie mind/motion switch (off and full throttle )


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad she is doing well.  I take it she got a clean bill of health at the vets?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Abbylynn said:


> Glad she is doing well.  I take it she got a clean bill of health at the vets?


yeah, vet says she's looking great and everything feel "in order".....so, now to just make it till the 22nd (x-ray) and delivery......


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm gunna put my guess in at 7 puppies! I have been right on my last two litter size guesses so take heed of my words! LOL!!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

tirluc said:


> yeah, she gets lootts of those plus belly rubs, complete body scratches (gentle on the belly, of course ) and massages....no jumping out of the van--"mom" does an assist....taking things as easy as can be w/ a Border Collie mind/motion switch (off and full throttle )


I can only imagine the challenge to tone down full throttle, haha! Guess this is yet another reason to be thankful that Gypsy is spayed. Keeping her calm during pregnancy would be a nightmare.

I can't wait to see the puppers!


----------



## TwistedLlama7 (Apr 2, 2013)

7 pups. 3 boys, 4 girls. First pup born at 9:33 pm on April 27th.


----------



## Ron_Dog (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm guessing,8 puppys,5 boys,and 3 girls, 1:15am on April 28th.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

18 like that Irish Setter! >


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

8, all girls.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aaaawwww....nothing like a furry, waddling mom-to-be! =) Glad she's doing well! Can't wait to see PUPPIES!!!

I'll guess 8 pups...5 boys & 3 girls. A Saturday morning would be good ...so I say April 27th as well.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

zeronightfarm said:


> 18 like that Irish Setter! >


ok, that does....if she has 18 puppies i'm coming to get you to help bottle feed.....that would be a jinx lol


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

tirluc said:


> ok, that does....if she has 18 puppies i'm coming to get you to help bottle feed.....that would be a jinx lol


lol, did you see the pics from that litter? It was huge!.


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

She looks to be doing great. I am guessing 12 pups... 7 girls 5 boys..... 28th Apr.


----------



## juicygooseface (Apr 6, 2013)

Aww congrats on your pregnant pup!
I hope you dont mind me joining in the game here?
I am waiting for my new pup, only 2 weeks left till she can come home.
She was 1 of 11 so im gonna take a guess at 11 puppies! 
8 girls and 3 boys.
Not sure on date or time!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

just took a friend and her dog (Titch's sister) to the vet/chiropractor and decided to weigh in Kilt while we were there.....it's been just one wk since her last weight (48.1#) and she is now 50.1# w/ ~2 wks to go.....i'll post some new pics tomorrow but have to head for bed, now....


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

11 
-6 boys 5 girls. They will be born..when they are born,lol.


----------



## Vesla (Mar 26, 2013)

14 5 boys and 9 girls born between the 26-27, sometime in the morning.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

so, does anybody know how many is in there? skull/spine count.....


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

10??? I'm not the best at that! Did the Vet give you a number?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I see at least 8 but I could be wrong.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah, the vet gave an amount (ruffly, as there may be 1 or 2 "hiding") so i know how many to expect right now.....just a few more (annoyingly long) days to wait


----------



## juicygooseface (Apr 6, 2013)

wow what an amazing picture!
i reckon... 8 or 9


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

tirluc said:


> yeah, the vet gave an amount (ruffly, as there may be 1 or 2 "hiding") so i know how many to expect right now.....just a few more (annoyingly long) days to wait



I'm dying to see those babies! I can't imagine how you feel! Eeeeek!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

looks like 8 or 9 to me!  Can't wait for puppies!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like 11 to me but I may have counted one or two twice, I'm not very good at counting from x-rays.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I got 9 or 10, but I've never seen a puppy ultrasound before. So exciting!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Not great at counting spines ... makes my eyes dizzy! Lol! I am still sticking with Eleven little ones!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like 10, I'm going to say 6 boys and 4 girls


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I see 6 for sure, with a possible 7th or 8th!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I counted 7


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

the vet says 7-8, but most are seeing 8-10.....sometime after Thurs we'll know for sure.....


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I hope all goes well  and each and every puppy makes it ok and is healthy.


----------



## juicygooseface (Apr 6, 2013)

good luck with the delivery of puppies!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think I see 7 in the x-ray, 6 for sure and there seems to be an extra spine , and I know some can be hiding behind, so I'll say 9. 4 girls, 5 boys. Soon!


----------

